# Los Angeles



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

I am spending a way extended holiday season in Los Angeles and I cannot, of course, let this opportunity pass without having photos taken by of the different parts of the city and the entire metro area.

Currently I am on T Mobile only and upload speeds suck a lot but I will be trying to post at least a photo a day.

*Harbor Freeway*
from 7th Street

*dead image link*

Replacing with images of
*Old Chinatown Central Plaza *
943 N Broadway
Chinatown

Old Chinatown Central Plaza by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and 

*Biddy Mason Park* 
333 South Spring Street
Downtown - Historic Downtown

Biddy Mason Park by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Richard Riordan Central Library
Los Angeles Central Library*
5th Street

*dead image link*

Replacing with images of

*Grand Promenade Tower* 
255 S Grand Avenue
Downtown - Financial District

Grand Promenade Tower by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and

*Glendale Galleria *
Glendale

Glendale Galleria by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Roosevelt Hotel*
Hollywood Boulevard
*dead image link*

Replacing with images of

*Christmas tree*
The Grove at Farmers Market
The Grove Dr
Fairfax

Christmas tree by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and

*902 S Olive Street *
Downtown

902 S Olive Street by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope to visit this city one day.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

weirdo said:


> I am spending a way extended holiday season in Los Angeles and I cannot, of course, let this opportunity pass without having photos taken by of the different parts of the city and the entire metro area.
> 
> Currently I am on T Mobile only and upload speeds suck a lot but I will be trying to post at least a photo a day.
> 
> ...


Impressive perspective. The light is dramatic.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice! Welcome to the city of Angels and have a great time. looking forward to this


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Los Angeles


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

rychlik said:


> I hope to visit this city one day.


It's something to look forward to. A must-visit city indeed.



TimothyR said:


> Impressive perspective. The light is dramatic.


Thanks. It's the first photo which I took that I liked a lot. So glad I decided to go down the bus on the Bixel stop.



LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Nice! Welcome to the city of Angels and have a great time. looking forward to this


Thank you. Save for the residents of Broadway and wannabes in Vine I am having a wonderful time so far.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Los Angeles


Thanks a lot.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Union Station*
800 N Alameda Street
*dead image link*

Replacing with images of

*Ramon C. Cortines School of Visual and Perfoming Arts *
450 North Grand Avenue
Downtown - Civic Center
Architectural Firm: HMC Architects and Coop Himmelblau

Ramon C. Cortines School of Visual and Perfoming Arts by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and
*Farmers Market *
Fairfax

Farmers Market by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Metro Red Line: Wilshire/Vermont*
Wilshire Boulevard and Vermont Avenue
*dead image link*

Replacing with images of
*Pershing Square, Millennium Biltmore and Bunker Hill buildings from 5th and Hill *
Downtown

Pershing Square, Millennium Biltmore and Bunker Hill buildings from 5th and Hill by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and
*Eastern Columbia Lofts *
849 South Broadway
Downtown - South Park

Eastern Columbia Lofts by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Millennium Biltmore Hotel*
506 S Grand Avenue
*dead image link*

Replacing with images of 
*Seventy 46 Apartments *
7046 Hollywood Boulevard
Hollywood

Seventy 46 Apartments by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and

*Union Station *
Alameda Street
Downtown - El Pueblo

Union Station by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Thanksgiving eve in Union Station*
800 N Alameda Street
*dead image link*

Replacing with images of
*Trinity Auditorium Building *
851 South Grand Avenue
Downtown - South Park

Trinity Auditorium Building by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and

*39th Street and Figueroa *
Exposition Park

39th Street and Figueroa by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Thanksgiving Day in MacArthur Park*
with meetup group Feed the Homeless
2230 W 6th Street
*dead image link*

Replacing with images of
*350 South Grand Avenue*
Downtown

Two California Plaza by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and
*Staples Center *
1111 S Figueroa Street
Downtown - Entertainment District

Staples Center by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Walt Disney Concert Hall at night*
111 S Grand Avenue
*dead image link*

Replacing with images of
*Lamp post art*
Los Angeles County Museum of Art
Wilshire Boulevard
Mid-Wilshire

Lamp posts art by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and

*Pico/Aliso Station *
E 1st Street
Boyle Heights

Pico/Aliso Station by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Plaza Methodist Church and Instituto Cultural Mexicano*
115 Paseo de la Plaza
*dead image link*

Replacing with images of
*Globe Theater*
740 South Broadway
Downtown - Historic Downtown

Globe Theater by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and

*Park La Brea*
W 3rd Street
Mid-Wilshire

Park La Brea by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Kareem Abdul-Jabbar at the Star Plaza*
Staples Center
1111 S Figueroa Street
*dead image link*

Replacing with images of

*Santa Monica State Beach*
Santa Monica

Santa Monica State Beach by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and
*Vietnamese and Chinese food*
Chinatown

Vietnamese and Chinese food by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Dr. Sun Yat Sen*
Chinatown Central Plaza
943 N Broadway
*dead image link*

Replacing with images of
*Pomona Boulevard and Atlantic Boulevard*
East Los Angeles

Pomona Boulevard and Atlantic Boulevard by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

and

*Broadway Bar*
830 South Broadway
Downtown - Historic Downtown

Broadway Bar by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Reviving this thread with more pics, two images now per post!

*Hollywood Hills from Griffith Park*
Griffith Park
Hollywood Hills by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Chinatown Central Plaza*
943 N Broadway
Chinatown
Los Angeles Chinatown by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Roxie and Cameo Theaters*
Broadway
Downtown Los Angeles
Roxie and Cameo Theaters by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*El Monte Bus Station*
Santa Anita Avenue
El Monte
El Monte Bus Station by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Los Angeles Union Station*
Alameda St
El Pueblo, Downtown Los Angeles
Los Angeles Union Station by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Cathedral of Our Lady of the Angels
Temple Street
Downtown Los Angeles
Cathedral of Our Lady of the Angels by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*California Broadway Trade Center *
830 S Hill Street
Downtown - Historic Downtown

California Broadway Trade Center by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*flags on Santa Monica Boulevard *
West Hollywood

flags on Santa Monica Boulevard by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Angel's Point *
Elysian Park

Angel's Point by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Grand Central Market *
317 South Broadway
Downtown - Historic Downtown

Grand Central Market by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Staples Center *
1111 S Figueroa Street
Downtown - Entertainment District

Staples Center by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Mariachi Plaza*
Pleasant Avenue
Boyle Heights

Mariachi Plaza by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*vintage clothes and bookstore at Hodgson Antiques *
1005 Mission Avenue
South Pasadena

vintage clothes and bookstore at Hodgson Antiques by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Montebello Metrolink Station *
Montebello

Montebello Metrolink Station by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Paseo Colorado* 
280 E Colorado Boulevard
Pasadena

Paseo Colorado by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Dodger Stadium* 
Elysian Park

Dodger Stadium by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Cool update^


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks, diddyD! You always reply to this thread and am grateful for your continuous support.

More LA!
*Johnie's Coffee Shop Restaurant*
5757 Wilshire Boulevard
Mid-Wilshire

architecture - Googie

Johnie's Coffee Shop Restaurant by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Pacific Design Center* 
8687 Melrose Avenue
West Hollywood

1988 - Center Green
2011 - Center Red

Pacific Design Center by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Universal Studios Station *
Lankershim Boulevard
Universal City

Universal Studios Station by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Los Angeles Central Library *
630 W 5th Street
Downtown -Financial District

Los Angeles Central Library by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Southwestern Law School *
Wilshire Center

Southwestern Law School by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Tom's Junior Burgers *
3996 S Figueroa Street
Exposition Park

Tom's Junior Burgers by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*1320 W 7th Street *
Westlake

1320 W 7th Street by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*MTA Building *
Vignes Street
Downtown - El Pueblo
MTA Building by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

I like the Art Deco building.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks for commenting, Skyckcty! I like that a lot too!

More images:
*7th and Coronado *
Westlake

7th and Coronado by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Inside Los Angeles Public Library *
Downtown

Los Angeles Public Library by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Topshop - Topman at the Grove*
189 The Grove Drive
Fairfax

Topshop - Topman at the Grove by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Taco House #1 *
340 Hill Street
Downtown - Historic Downtown

Taco House #1 by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Union Station dome *
Union Station
Vignes Street
Downtown-El Pueblo

Union Station dome by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Exiting Hollywood/Vine Station* 
Hollywood Boulevard
Hollywood

Exiting Hollywood/Vine Station by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Alexandria Apartments*
501 Spring Street
With Lofts and Security Building (right) and The Rowan Building (left)
Downtown - Historic Downtown

Alexandria Apartments by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Pacific Design Center* 
8687 Melrose Avenue
West Hollywood

Pacific Design Center by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Buidling with Chase*
Downtown

SONY DSC by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Grand Central Market *
317 South Broadway
Downtown - Historic Downtown

Grand Central Market by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Chinatown Arch*
Chinatown

Chinatown Arch by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Walt Disney Concert Hall *
111 South Grand Avenue
Downtown - Bunker Hill

Walt Disney Concert Hall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

I have mixed feelings with regards to the Pacific Design Center when I saw it in person, reminds me of Rubik's Cube by the way.:cheers:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Skyckcty said:


> I have mixed feelings with regards to the Pacific Design Center when I saw it in person, reminds me of Rubik's Cube by the way.:cheers:


:lol: Yeah, first time I saw them I'm like, wow so massive and colorful but not much else. I did enjoy photographing them though. the glass, reflections and neat lines are so fun to frame.

More pics!
*US Bank Tower *
633 West 5th Street
Downtown - Financial District

US Bank Tower by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Dolby Theater *
Hollywood Boulevard
Hollywood

Dolby Theater by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Third Street Promenade *
3rd Street
Santa Monica

Third Street Promenade by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Oh, and here's another one of PDC:
*Pacific Design Center - Red *
8667 Melrose Avenue
West Hollywood

Pacific Design Center - Red by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Los Angeles! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

A lot of public art, great!
I really enjoyed your photos of Los Angeles, Weirdo. Thank you!


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Thank you!

*Watering Trough*
Mission and Meridian
South Pasadena

Watering Trough

*Glendale skyline from Elysian Park*

Glendale skyline from Elysian Park


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*8500 Burton Way*
Beverly Grove

8500 Burton Way

*Joshua Tree National Park*

Joshua Tree National Park


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Pasadena City Hall*
100 Garfield Avenue
Civic Center
Pasadena

Pasadena City Hall

*Torrey Pines Bank*
West 5th Street
Downtown - Financial District

Torrey Pines Bank


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Institute for Girls' Development*
95 Marengo Avenue
Pasadena

Institute for Girls' Development

*Los Angeles Cathedral*
Downtown - Civic Center

Los Angeles Cathedral


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Pacific Design Center*
West Hollywood

Pacific Design Center

*Walt Disney Concert Hall*
Downtown - Bunker Hill

Walt Disney Concert Hall


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Los Angeles :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Weirdo!
Beautiful stained glass window in the cathedral; I also like the modern and colorful buildings in West Hollywood and of course the Walt Disney Concert Hall.


----------

